# Scaletrax or O-27?



## Cape T/A (Aug 15, 2012)

Im really new at all of this and I have a few questions about the MTH Scaletrax (I did a search with no luck).

I currently have a decent amount of O-27 track but I'm looking to purchase a MTH train soon that requires a 31 curve, I have a o-27 lionel train i plan on running also so I will keep the 27 track on its own loop. But I need to get some 31" radius track for the future train and I wonder if I should stick with the O-27 (42") track or switch over to scaletrax 31" for the new line? I really like the look of the scaletrax but I want it to connect to my O-27 track also. I havent seen any adapters that would do this. 

Would you all just stick with the lionel track? And do you all feel that MTH will keep the scaletrax around for years to come, I really dont want to have an issue years down the road if I expand the layout and they no longer offer scaletrax.

Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## Cape T/A (Aug 15, 2012)

Here is a sketch of my layout, Im sure it will change before its all done, but the inside twice arround loop is the O-27 and the outer loop and switch yard will be 31" radius or greater.


----------



## Cape T/A (Aug 15, 2012)

Here is part of it layed out before I finished the rest of the table.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

After working with Atlas track, I'd recommend that, I like the ease of cutting it to length, reminds me of tubular track.  

There's nothing wrong with mixing track types on the layout.


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 21, 2011)

I cringe at the thought of 027! It's just dreadfully unrealistic. Most decent scale rolling stock went even go on it. I run 036 fast track even though I am not a big fan of Lionel. The scaletrax looks really good but I do not know much about it. I would not use anything smaller than 036 at all. I have two loops of 036 on a 4 foot wide area, it's tight but it can be done. I can't run the big TTX car carriers or I-beams cars on them but I can run most stuff. Almost all of my rolling stock are MTH Premeire that is to scale and require larger radius. The MTH railking are all 027 compatible (except the pass. cars and the engines) You could leave the 027 for all the old Lionel stuff but I recommend using the absolute largest radius you can for the newer bigger stuff. If not you will regret it later, I know I do. The Atlas track is really nice and so is the gargraves. You can even get them with wood ties! Spend some time and money now rather that rethinking the whole thing later.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Scaltrax is great stuff and very expensive. RealTrax is cheap and it shows. Fastrack doesn't look at good as Scaltrax, but it's super for carpet layouts, and the switches are quite reliable for cheap plastic stuff. 

I've taken a shine to Atlas track after working with it some at our modular club. However, I'm not at all impressed with Atlas switches, so for Atlas track, I'd probably go with Ross switches.


----------



## Cape T/A (Aug 15, 2012)

well im on a really tight budget, so is scaletrax not a good move? I really dont like the plastic looking real trax or fast track.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Another option is Gargraves. While it lacks the ballast type appearance and snap together fitment it's fairly reasonable. It also has a more realistic appearance with the "phantom" center rail, wood ties (can get plastic). They also offer adapter sections to convert to various track manufacturers. I'm planning on going this route very soon, table should be ready in about another week, just waiting on a check 









Carl


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

I have several thousand dollars invested in lionel fast track,yes the switches work very well, and it is very easy to work with,BUT, it gets durty very fast,causing me connection problems and because Lionel didn't want to forget all the old stuff, made it out of steel for magna traction,so the track will get rusty.
the Atlas track don't rust ,and seems to stay clean longer,I regret using fastrack now, but I'm in way to deep to change it all out.
and use the largest curves you can,you will regret it if you don't.as always this is JMO..............Mike


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

The only thing positive I have to say about O27 is it's cheap. But you get what you pay for. O27 is made from thinner metal and as a result is more flimsier. It dents and goes out of gage easily and thus you get more derailments, and the tight 27" diameter curves forbid the running of many of the nicer locomotives and cars.

I too once had a lot of O27. Then I made the decision to replace it with O. I did not do it all at once but over a 4 year span I replaced all my O27 with O and have never looked back.
I kept a few O27 sections of the layout around for trolley lines and display tracks the rest are running well with nary a derailment on O tubular track.

MTH and most other track systems out there are all good. They certainly look the best but you will pay for that. Tubular O and Lionel FasTrack are the easiest to come by. Unless realism is important to you, tubular O is the most affordable and reliable track there is.


----------



## Cape T/A (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks for the input everyone, I think ill try out the MTH scaletrax. I have a dealer here in town that deals with Lionel and MTH so I would like to stay with those brands, but ill check the atlas out too.


----------



## Cape T/A (Aug 15, 2012)

Well, now ive taken a good look at the gargraves track. Im really liking that stuff, its about the same price as the MTH Scaletrax and it seems there are more radius choices and switch options too.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Cape T/A said:


> Well, now ive taken a good look at the gargraves track. Im really liking that stuff, its about the same price as the MTH Scaletrax and it seems there are more radius choices and switch options too.



If you need switches I would go with the Ross switches with the Gargraves track. They say they work better.

http://www.rossswitches.com/


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I second Ed's recommendation, the Gargraves and Atlas switches both leave a lot to be desired. I don't hear great things about the MTH ScaleTrax switches, but no direct exposure to them.


----------



## Cape T/A (Aug 15, 2012)

Thank you all again, those ross switches look VERY nice and realistic. Looks like Gargraves track with ross switches is the way I'll go, and its nice that the gargraves track will connect right up to my o-27 with just the adapter pins.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

And I believe that Gargraves is made in the US, so you're creating jobs here as well!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> And I believe that Gargraves is made in the US, so you're creating jobs here as well!


I think one member out by them knows the manufacture of Gargraves personally.
One of the S guys. Out by Rochester, NY.
Aflyer?
nuttin but flyer?
flyernut?

Someone posted about them at one time.
I remember something about the Gargraves flex track being hard to lay down also?
I could be wrong? I do remember something being said about the flex.


----------



## Badwolf & Arizona RR (Jun 17, 2011)

One thing to think about is expansion. I kind of fell into Lionel FasTrack by finding a bunch at a thrift store, and decided that I could work with it. It is LOUD and will need to be muffled (in my humble opinion) but it stays together very well and there is a wide assortment of pieces from which to choose; If you go with a Lionel Digital controller (I don't know what they're called officially), they make switches which integrate seamless with those controllers. 

The nice thing about the Lionel traditional-look 3-rail is that it's cheap and can be custom cut-to-size as needed EASILY. If you're on a budget, I'd go with large radius curves and Lionel O-Scale 3-rail track.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Cape T/A (Aug 15, 2012)

Im planning on doing a 42" diamater curve and most likely the gargraves track. I really like the look of it, I don't care for the plasticy look of the fasttrack.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Cape T/A said:


> Im planning on doing a 42" diamater curve and most likely the gargraves track. I really like the look of it, I don't care for the plasticy look of the fasttrack.




For real big trains 72" or larger is recommended.

I use the "crappy" O/27........54" curves on my outside line and it looks fine with my Heavyweight 18" long passenger cars. But the O/27...72" would look better.

If you can I would go with the biggest radius that you can work into your space. If you have 2 lines an inside and outside, I would put the 72" on the outside and the 42" on the inside, that way you can run the big stuff at least on the outside.
That is if you have the room.


----------



## Cape T/A (Aug 15, 2012)

My layout isn't that big, it's only 48" wide. The engine I plan on getting this winter requires 31" anyway. I do plan on buying a new house within the next 3 years so I don't see a need to get my layout too big yet since I'll have to take at apart then. My next house/ layout will probably get some 72" track though.


----------

